
Show HN: Weps – Build your online store with a chatbot - thmslee
http://store.getweps.com/
======
tommob
I wonder how long it really takes to build and launch a site using a
chatbot...

~~~
jkaarma
Hey, I built this (haloauto.co) store in 20 min for example (it takes time to
add content and images). The structural setup can be done in some 5 min.
Disclaimer: I'm a co-founder of Weps ;)

